# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  επισκευή φουσκωτού παιχνιδιού

## stam1982

καλησπέρα έχω πάρει μια φουσκωτή μπαλοπισίνα(είναι συνέχεια στο δωμάτιο της) για την κόρη μου και μετά από περίπου ένα μήνα έσκασε η ραφή σε ένα σημείο που δεν έχει μεγάλη καταπόνηση.Γνωρίζεται κάποιον που να επισκευάζει τέτοια παιχνίδια ή πως επισκευάζονται τέτοια παιχνίδια;
Εννοείται οτι η πωλήτρια που απευθύνθηκε η σύζυγος μας είπε οτι θα ρωτήσει το τεχνικό τμήμα και θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας αλλά δεν το έκανε.
Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών.

Το παιχνίδι είναι αυτό δεξιά.Το σκάσιμο είναι στο τόξο που στηρίζει την οροφή.


http://www.earlylearningcentre.gr/br.../index.php#/48

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ειμαι ποδηλατης. επισκευαζω τα σκασμενα ελαστικα του ποδηλατου μου με μπαλωμα που το κοβω με το ψαλιδι και με κολλα. αν πας σε καποιο καταστημα με ειδη ποδηλατου θα βρεις πολυ φθηνα τα υλικα και θα κανεις την δουλεια σου. μονο μειονεκτημα το αισθητικο μερος που επειδη προκειται για παιδικο παιχνιδι δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## stam1982

Η απορια μου ειναι εαν θα πιασει πανω στη ραφη.το εχεις δοκιμασει;

----------


## xsterg

ραφη η σαμπρελα του ποδηλατου δεν εχει! τι να σου πω. με την μεθοδο της δοκιμης θα πας. τι περιμενεις, να ερθω εκει και να το επισκευασω εγω?

----------


## stam1982

Καλα το ξεκινησες αλλα καπου το ε ασες.
Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου.

----------


## nyannaco

Η ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδος επισκευής εξαρτάται από το υλικό του παιχνιδιού, το οποίο μαντεύω ότι είναι μάλλον κάποιου είδους πλαστικό, παρά βάσης καουτσούκ. Θα σου πρότεινα να το ψάξεις καλά μήπως υπάρχει κάπου κάποια ένδειξη για το είδος του υλικού (π.χ. PP?), οπότε τουλάχιστον ξέρεις για τί υλικό ψάχνεις κόλλα.

----------


## stam1982

Καλημερα ,θα κοιταξω τη συσκευασια να δω τι γραφει.

----------


## georgegr

Καλήμερα,
τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα παιχνίδια περιέχουν στην συσκευασία τους διάφανα αυτοκόλλητα μπαλώματα.
Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τα προμηθευτείς και μόνα τους ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να αγοράσεις κάποιο φουσκωτό παιχνίδι μικρής αξίας πχ παιχνίδι θαλάσσης αφού πρώτα σιγουρευτείς ότι τα περιέχει.
Στο σημείο όμως που έχει ανοίξει δεν νομίζω να σε καλύπτει κάποιο μπάλωμα αλλά θερμοσυγκόλληση.

----------


## stam1982

Γιωργο αυτο  ψαχνω γιατι κι εγω πιστευω οτι με μπαλωμα δεν κανει κατι.

----------

